#  > Business & Commerce >  > Premium Partners >  > Macy's Camera Shop >  >  FS: Samyang Lenses at Macys Camera Shop (Updated)

## MacysCameraShop

MACYS Camera Shop  Samyang Lenses

SAMYANG LENSES

24mm f/3.5 ED AS UMC Tilt-Shift Lens (NEW) PHP 34,000.00

7.5/3.5 fisheye (micro 4/3 exclusive) PHP 11,000.00
8/2.8 for Fuji X Mount PHP 11,600.00
8/3.5 for Sony E-mount NEX PHP 11,500.00
8/3.5 fisheye for Canon, Pentax, Sony, Olympus, NX (detachable hood) PHP 11,700.00
8/3.5 for Sony Alpha PHP 11,300.00
8/3.5 fisheye for Nikon AE detachable hood type PHP 13,000.00
14/2.8 for Canon PHP 14,000.00
14/2.8 for Nikon AE PHP 15,200.00
14/2.8 for Olympus 4/3 PHP 14,000.00
14/2.8 for Pentax PHP 14,000.00
14/2.8 for Samsung NX PHP 14,000.00
14/2.8 for Sony PHP 14,000.00
24/1.4 for Canon, Pentax, Sony, 4/3, Samsung PHP 25,000.00
24/1.4 for Nikon PHP 26,000.00
35/1.4 for Canon, Pentax, Sony, 4/3, Samsung PHP 19,000.00
35/1.4 for Nikon AE PHP 20,000.00
85/1.4 for Canon PHP 12,000.00
85/1.4 for Nikon AE PHP 13,300.00
85/1.4 for Olympus, Pentax, Pentax, Sony, Samsung NX PHP 12,000.00
500/6.3 Mirror PHP 6,200.00
500/8 Mirror PHP 4,800.00
650-1300 Zoom PHP 12,000.00
800/8 Mirror PHP 8,600.00

Hood for 500/6.3 PHP 1,350.00
Hood for 800/8 PHP 1,700.00
T-mount adapter for Canon PHP 650.00
T-mount adapter for Nikon PHP 650.00
T-mount adapter for Olympus 4/3 PHP 900.00
T-mount adapter for Sony PHP 900.00

35 T1.5 for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Olympus 4/3, Samsung Php18,500.00
35 T1.5 for Sony E-mount (NEX) Php18,650.00
8/3.8 VDSLR Detachable hood type for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus 4/3, Samsung Php12,800.00
8/3.8 VDSLR Detachable hood type for Sony E-mount (Sony NEX) Php13,000.00
14 T3.1 VDSLR for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Olympus 4/3 and Samsung NX Php15,000.00
14 T3.1 VDSLR for Sony E-Mount Php15,200.00
24 T3.1 VDSLR for Canon, Nikon, Sony, Olympus 4/3, Samsung NX Php25,000.00
24 T3.1 VDSLR for Sony E-mount Php25,500.00
85 T1.5 VDSLR for Nikon, Canon, Sony, Olympus 4/3, Samsung NX Php13,000.00
85 T1.5 VDSLR for Sony E-mount Php13,300.00

Prices are subject to change without prior notice.

thanks,



*MACYS Camera Shop - Banilad Branch*
A.S. Fortuna St., Banilad, Mandaue City, Cebu
(in between Volvo and Hyundai Cebu)
0922-85-MACYS / 0922-85-62297 / 418-1008
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Saturday)*

*MACYS Photo Video Store - APM Mall Branch*
APM Mall (Across SM City Cebu, Beside LBC),
A. Soriano Avenue, Cebu Port Centre,
Cebu North Reclamation Area Cebu City
0923-36-65386 / (032) 266-7725
*Business hours: 10am-8pm (Monday - Sunday)*

Website: www.macyscamerashop.com
eMail: inquiry@macyscamerashop.com
FB: Like us at Macys Camera Shop
Skype: sales.macyscamerashop



*Credit Card Payments accepted!!!*  :Thumbs Up:

----------

